# Endosurge log - Orbit Sponsored



## lucasta (Aug 29, 2011)

Thanks to Orbit I get to log my results from a sample of Endosurge. The mailman brought it today and so far have downed 2 pills. Gonna drop another 2 at bedtime then tomorrow start the recommended dosing of 6 per day. Looking forward to the results. Thanks again Orbit for allowing us a chance to log this. Hopefully in a few days ill be back on track to  throughout the day and give the lil lady some pipe as well. Cant wait


----------



## packers6211 (Aug 29, 2011)

I'm in for sure on this. I tell you bro your libido about to get a boost!! Orbit ships his stuff fast and always solid customer service. Hope you enjoy!!


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Aug 29, 2011)

Subb'd


----------



## SwoleZilla (Aug 29, 2011)

lucasta said:


> Thanks to Orbit I get to log my results from a sample of Endosurge. The mailman brought it today and so far have downed 2 pills. Gonna drop another 2 at bedtime then tomorrow start the recommended dosing of 6 per day. Looking forward to the results. Thanks again Orbit for allowing us a chance to log this. Hopefully in a few days ill be back on track to  throughout the day and give the lil lady some pipe as well. Cant wait



great! i will be joinin the club soon man!


----------



## gamma (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## Resolve (Aug 30, 2011)

Subb'd!


----------



## lucasta (Aug 31, 2011)

Took the regular dosage today. As of yet not feeling anything but it is only day 2


----------



## lucasta (Sep 1, 2011)

Beginning to look like a boy scout camp around here cause we pitching tents up in this bitch bahahaaaaa


----------



## Resolve (Sep 1, 2011)

Endosurge will do that.


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Sep 1, 2011)

lucasta said:


> Beginning to look like a boy scout camp around here cause we pitching tents up in this bitch bahahaaaaa



Lmfao just wait it gets better


----------



## lucasta (Sep 2, 2011)

Still looking so far. Im back to having to stand back from the toilet in the mornings and lean over it against the wall in order to pee lol. Now thats what Im talking about. I havent seen my little woman all week but she will be here in  few hours. Time to nail that ass to the bed


----------



## gamma (Sep 2, 2011)

lucasta said:


> Still looking so far. Im back to having to stand back from the toilet in the mornings and lean over it against the wall in order to pee lol. Now thats what Im talking about. I havent seen my little woman all week but she will be here in  few hours. Time to nail that ass to the bed



bless her shes gonna need it ...lol


----------



## packers6211 (Sep 2, 2011)

Oh sweet son that's called getting the surge!!! I'm telling you it keeps getting better. BPS is here to stay! Love these logs and hope more are to come!!


----------



## lucasta (Sep 3, 2011)

Soooo..I broke it off in there 3 times yesterday. And i aint talking no 5 mins of pounding either...left it bruised and battered and swollen. I keep hearing the "Good Times" theme song in the back ground for some reason...


----------



## packers6211 (Sep 3, 2011)

Snap bro I told you so!! Surge is just starting!! Bro's better start paying attention to these BPS logs, cause Endo and Combustion are causing an uprise if you get what's up!!


----------



## AznTomahawk (Sep 4, 2011)

Subbed!


----------



## lucasta (Sep 4, 2011)

Man they done went and put some viagra up in the shit. I swear im like walking around with a half chub all day. Cock is all like "sniff sniff...hey man is that pussy?? sniff sniff..yo ill be down here sittin on swole and ready to roll man...when that bitch aint looking imma jump out and go balls deep.." 

So far im very impressed Orbit. Good shit bro


----------



## packers6211 (Sep 4, 2011)

LMAO wow that was well put so to speak.  Nice effects I'd say and I feel sorry for your women.


----------



## gamma (Sep 5, 2011)

well then


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Sep 5, 2011)

lucasta said:


> Man they done went and put some viagra up in the shit. I swear im like walking around with a half chub all day. Cock is all like "sniff sniff...hey man is that pussy?? sniff sniff..yo ill be down here sittin on swole and ready to roll man...when that bitch aint looking imma jump out and go balls deep.."
> 
> So far im very impressed Orbit. Good shit bro



Lmao I know that feeling my cock is out of control on this.

www.orbitnutrition.com home for all your supplements.


----------



## lucasta (Sep 6, 2011)

So Im a week into it now and so far things are great. On phytoserms 347 I broke out like crazy on my shoulders but so far Im good on the Endo. Libido is still raging. Aggression is starting to come up too which I like. Im starting to almost enjoy being a short tempered raging bastard lol. Thanks again Orbit. Im loving this stuff


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Sep 6, 2011)

short tempere raging bastard lololololol, very pleased to hear this is going good bro. Keep it up.


----------



## packers6211 (Sep 6, 2011)

I'm loving that endosurge effect as so my wife. I'm sure if I can get this trt fixed I'd be even worse lol. Keep killing it bro and don't brutalize the girl to much.


----------



## lucasta (Sep 9, 2011)

Things are still going good so far. An added benefit that im seeing is I seem to be sleeping better. Not sure why but Ill sure as hell take it. Oh yeah...the lil lady has been impressed so far. Wonder if i should let her in on the secret lol


----------



## AznTomahawk (Sep 9, 2011)

lucasta said:


> Things are still going good so far. An added benefit that im seeing is I seem to be sleeping better. Not sure why but Ill sure as hell take it. Oh yeah...the lil lady has been impressed so far. Wonder if i should let her in on the secret lol


 
I am guessing the L-dopa. And ya this stuff has me chubbing up listening to voicemails


----------



## Resolve (Sep 9, 2011)

Yep, the Mucuna has a lot of L-Dopa and that improves most users sleep quite a bit.


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Sep 9, 2011)

Yup, lmao at getting a chub from VM that is funny shit.


----------



## AznTomahawk (Sep 10, 2011)

OrbitNutrition said:


> Yup, lmao at getting a chub from VM that is funny shit.


 
Lol well I dont think the voice on the other end hurts either


----------



## packers6211 (Sep 10, 2011)

lucasta said:


> Things are still going good so far. An added benefit that im seeing is I seem to be sleeping better. Not sure why but Ill sure as hell take it. Oh yeah...the lil lady has been impressed so far. Wonder if i should let her in on the secret lol


 
Always good when the ladies are impressed! Orbit has help satisified quite a few women. lol


----------



## lucasta (Sep 12, 2011)

Still no complaints here guys. Sleeping good, energy is up, and the libido is still running high.


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Sep 12, 2011)

Good to hear bro keep it up.


----------



## packers6211 (Sep 12, 2011)

Good to hear bro! Can't go wrong with libido being up!!


----------



## lucasta (Sep 14, 2011)

You know what i love? I love when test lvls are up and it makes you want to rip a piece of shit coward motherfuckers head off. I love the brooding visions that come along and dance on your thoughts and the near orgasmic adrenaline rush as you can almost feel the cocksuckers pulse on your finger tips. Yep its official..im in alpha mode and if this little bitch crosses my path in the next few days im gonna endosurge my foot in his fucking gaping pie hole. A so it will appear that im only playing


----------



## lucasta (Sep 16, 2011)

everything is still looking good and i havent had to go to jail yet


----------



## Resolve (Sep 16, 2011)

lucasta said:


> You know what i love? I love when test lvls are up and it makes you want to rip a piece of shit coward motherfuckers head off. I love the brooding visions that come along and dance on your thoughts and the near orgasmic adrenaline rush as you can almost feel the cocksuckers pulse on your finger tips. Yep its official..im in alpha mode and if this little bitch crosses my path in the next few days im gonna endosurge my foot in his fucking gaping pie hole. A so it will appear that im only playing



I love that feeling man, tear it up!


----------



## AznTomahawk (Sep 16, 2011)

lucasta said:


> everything is still looking good and i havent had to go to jail yet


 
Haha ya the libido is something fierce. Even on a suppressive cycle it is rearing its head up


----------



## packers6211 (Sep 17, 2011)

Fierce is dang right. I'd hate to see a prison inmate get a bottle of Endosurge. That make for one screaming lil biatch. Good to see you still enjoying it.


----------



## lucasta (Sep 21, 2011)

I gotta admit these random hard ons all day long and the aggression in the bed room and out is still a damn nice feeling. Does that have to end? Orbit can you just hook me up with some IV Endo. I dont mind wheeling the machine around with me.


----------



## packers6211 (Sep 21, 2011)

lol I love it bro. Orbit has done wonders with this stuff. I have endosurge in my top 10 product I've ever used. I want more BPS!!!


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Sep 22, 2011)

lucasta said:


> I gotta admit these random hard ons all day long and the aggression in the bed room and out is still a damn nice feeling. Does that have to end? Orbit can you just hook me up with some IV Endo. I dont mind wheeling the machine around with me.


lmao you would have nonstop wood.


----------



## oufinny (Sep 22, 2011)

OrbitNutrition said:


> lmao you would have nonstop wood.



What's the downside of the argument here?


----------



## Resolve (Sep 22, 2011)

oufinny said:


> What's the downside of the argument here?




Lol, ever look up how they treat Priapism? 

But I digress, IV endosurge would create a whole new kind of junkie.


----------



## lucasta (Sep 24, 2011)

Im down to be that kind of junkie lol. Still rocking it guys. If any of you are having trouble taking care of your lady give me shout...Ill have a "talk" with her


----------



## packers6211 (Sep 24, 2011)

Heck yeah I be on the street corners trying to get me some of that lol


----------



## lucasta (Sep 28, 2011)

I should be finishing this up sometime next week probably. Took a few days off just to see if libido crashed any. It didnt really but the weekend is coming up soooo...


----------



## packers6211 (Sep 28, 2011)

Best load up then so you can unload haha!!


----------



## Resolve (Sep 29, 2011)

lucasta said:


> I should be finishing this up sometime next week probably. Took a few days off just to see if libido crashed any. It didnt really but the weekend is coming up soooo...



Nice.  Lookin' forward to what your final thoughts on it are.


----------



## lucasta (Oct 6, 2011)

Got 1 maybe 2 more days to go. I dont want to go without it now


----------



## AznTomahawk (Oct 8, 2011)

lucasta said:


> Got 1 maybe 2 more days to go. I dont want to go without it now


 
Well Orbit has it at a great price along with some great stack 

Bulk Performance Solutions Products|Combustion|Endosurge


----------



## packers6211 (Oct 9, 2011)

Yeah and his daily deals are sick. Makes you wish you could keep money in the bank so for those days you can't resist. Oh wait that's about every day lol.


----------



## lucasta (Oct 10, 2011)

So i just took my last pills this morning and i can honestly say its been a pleasure to run this sample. Many thanks to orbit for the opportunity. If you need a little boost in the libido department then endosurge will take care of ya. I didnt really notice any improvement in the gym but i have been lifting lighter due to trying to allow some injuries to heal so i wont fault the endo there at all. I did sleep much better and as someone with slight insomnia this was a nice surprise. I did have slight moodiness here and there but personally i kinda like that feeling so no complaints there. 

Ive ran phytoserms 347 a couple of times and with it i broke out like a teenager all over my back qnd shoulders. Not so with endo. A few pimples here and there but not the big ass painful zits with phyto. Both products are good in my opinion the endo just seems milder on the sides. 

So theres no doubt i will be buying this in the future. Its a damn good product that does with it advertises. Thanks again to orbit for the chance to try this out and log it. I hope you guys will enjoy it as much as i did.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Oct 10, 2011)

Oh snap.  In it


----------



## packers6211 (Oct 10, 2011)

Glad your log it for us brother. Endo and Combustion make for one hell of a solid stack.


----------



## Resolve (Oct 11, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback.


----------

